# Generic version of Zofran



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Par gets FDA approval for generic version of GSK nausea drugThe FDA has approved Par Pharmaceutical Cos.'s generic version of GlaxoSmithKline's drug Zofran ODT for treatment of nausea associated with chemotherapy, radiotherapy or certain operations. The drug will not be marketed immediately, however, as Par's Kali Laboratories and GSK are involved in lawsuits concerning Zofran patents that remain valid until December 2006.http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/051121/par_pharma_zofran.html


----------

